# [revdep-rebuild] gnome-base/control-center 2.20.3 (résolu)

## rafi

Bonsoir,

Suite à une mise à jour, j'ai rencontré un problème avec un certain nombre de paquets qui ne pouvaient être installés au même moment ; j'ai downgradé ces paquets ( gnome-base/gdm - gnome-base/control-center - gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon - gnome-base/gnome-applets )

gnome-base/gdm 2.20.3

gnome-base/control-center 2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon 2.20.3 (?)

gnome-base/gnome-applets 2.20.1

Voici le message obtenu lors du démarrage de l'UC :

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a eu une erreur lors du démarrage du démon des préférences GNOME.
> 
> Certaines fonctionnalités, comme les thèmes, les sons ou les fonds d'écran peuvent ne pas fonctionner correctement.
> 
> Le dernier message d'erreur était :
> ...

 

revdep-rebuild

```
localhost raf # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-keyboard-properties (requires  libgnomekbd.so.1 libgnomekbdui.so.1)

  broken /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon (requires  libgnomekbd.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3 
```

résultat du revdep-rebuild

```
make[4]: *** [gnome-settings-keyboard-xkb.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

mv -f .deps/gnome-settings-keybindings.Tpo .deps/gnome-settings-keybindings.Po

mv -f .deps/gnome-settings-keyboard.Tpo .deps/gnome-settings-keyboard.Po

mv -f .deps/gnome-settings-locate-pointer.Tpo .deps/gnome-settings-locate-pointer.Po

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/work/gnome-control-center-2.20.3/gnome-settings-daemon »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/work/gnome-control-center-2.20.3/gnome-settings-daemon »

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/work/gnome-control-center-2.20.3/gnome-settings-daemon »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/work/gnome-control-center-2.20.3 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2813:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2180:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/temp/environment'.
```

emerge --info

```
localhost raf # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 Apr 2008 11:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r8, 2.5.2-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="CCACHE distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa amd64 berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode vorbis xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

merci d'avance,

A+

rafLast edited by rafi on Tue Apr 22, 2008 9:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Montre plus de logs pour l'erreur de compilation sinon on ne peut pas vraiment t'aider.

----------

## d2_racing

Au passage, tu pourrais mettre à jour ton profile :

```
default-linux/amd64/2006.1
```

Vers le 2008.0 à mon avis.

----------

## rafi

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Montre plus de logs pour l'erreur de compilation sinon on ne peut pas vraiment t'aider.

 

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/temp/build.log

cat /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3/temp/environment
```

Un post n'y suffirait pas   :Wink: 

Je met un § du 'revdep-rebuild' qui précède celui que j'ai déjà copier/coller

```
gnome-settings-keyboard-xkb.c:38:46: mv -f .deps/gnome-settings-gtk1theme.Tpo .deps/gnome-settings-gtk1theme.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2   -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0    -I../libbackground -I.. -DDATADIR="\"/usr/share\"" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DGNOMECC_DATA_DIR="\"/usr/share/gnome-control-center\"" -DGNOMECC_GLADE_DIR="\"/usr/share/gnome-control-center/glade\"" -DGNOMECC_PIXMAPS_DIR="\"/usr/share/gnome-control-center/pixmaps\""    -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT gnome-settings-keyboard.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome-settings-keyboard.Tpo -c -o gnome-settings-keyboard.o gnome-settings-keyboard.c

erreur: libgnomekbd/gkbd-config-registry.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

mv -f .deps/gnome-settings-font.Tpo .deps/gnome-settings-font.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2   -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0    -I../libbackground -I.. -DDATADIR="\"/usr/share\"" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DGNOMECC_DATA_DIR="\"/usr/share/gnome-control-center\"" -DGNOMECC_GLADE_DIR="\"/usr/share/gnome-control-center/glade\"" -DGNOMECC_PIXMAPS_DIR="\"/usr/share/gnome-control-center/pixmaps\""    -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT gnome-settings-locate-pointer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome-settings-locate-pointer.Tpo -c -o gnome-settings-locate-pointer.o gnome-settings-locate-pointer.c

gnome-settings-keyboard-xkb.c: In function ‘gnome_settings_keyboard_xkb_init’:

gnome-settings-keyboard-xkb.c:429: attention : implicit declaration of function ‘gkbd_config_registry_get_type’

make[4]: *** [gnome-settings-keyboard-xkb.o] Erreur 1
```

```
localhost raf # eix libgnomekbd

[D] gnome-base/libgnomekbd

     Available versions:  2.18.2 2.20.0 2.20.0-r1 [M](~)2.22.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.22.0(12:34:24 20.04.2008)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org

     Description:         Gnome keyboard configuration library
```

d2_racing

 *Quote:*   

> Au passage, tu pourrais mettre à jour ton profile :
> 
> default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> 
> Vers le 2008.0 à mon avis.

 

... dès que je sais faire. 

Dans l'espoir d'avoir été suffisamment clair   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Desintegr

Tu utilises libgnomekbd-2.22.0 et tu essayes de compiler control-center-2.20.3, c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas.

Recompile control-center-2.22.1.

----------

## rafi

... je m'explique : j'ai démasqué 'gnome-base/libgnomekbd' ( 2.20.0-r1 > 2.22.0 ) pensant résoudre mon problème de mise à jour (sans effet) : conflit d'installation simultanée entre 'gnome-base/control-center-2.22.1' et 'gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.1' d'où downgrade de ces paquets : 

gnome-base/control-center 2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon 2.20.3

Est-ce que qqu'un a rencontré ce pb ?

EDIT : solution provisoire obtenue en désinstallant/réinstallant 'gnome-base/control-center 2.20.3' puis 'revdep-rebuild'

thx

A+

rafLast edited by rafi on Wed Apr 23, 2008 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *rafi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au passage, tu pourrais mettre à jour ton profile :
> 
> default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> ...

 

tu devrais lire ce guide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

----------

## rafi

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *rafi wrote:*   
> 
> Au passage, tu pourrais mettre à jour ton profile :
> 
> default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> ...

 

Ok   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

Si tu as un problème n'hésite pas.

De plus, après ce changement de profile, n'oublie pas de lancer la commande suivante :

```

# emerge -uDNv world

```

----------

## kopp

Depuis quand le profil 2008.0 est disponible ?

----------

## krinn

eselect profile list

----------

